# Most underwhelming mens rumble ever?



## FringeDweller

The rumble match is dead. It will never be half as good as it used to be.


----------



## bmack086

DanielBryanfan96 said:


> I mean whilst it wasn’t bad on the level of both 2014/1015 rumbles, at least those both were controversial and had their moments. This rumble honestly felt so flat, from the moment AJ got eliminated it just became a mess. No exciting surprise entrants, Omos’ elimination was very underwhelming, a botched Kofi spot, Lesnar coming in and just tossing everyone over (and no selling his earlier match). Him and Drew ended far too quickly at the end for the fans to be invested. The fact Shane McMahon made it to the final three in 2022 says it all. Honestly, I think this may actually be my least favourite rumble of all time. Nobody came out of this looking good. The booking was all over the place.


Yeah, underwhelming and flat are the perfect descriptors for this Rumble. No energy. Booking was horrid and made little sense outside of the winner. No drama. The eliminations were very nonchalant.

There were no stories interweaved throughout the match, just a bunch of dudes kicking and punching, taking up time and space until their inevitable, underwhelming elimination. And Shane and Bunny being your “surprise” entrants? Meh. This Rumble has 0 rewatch value. Much like last year’s.


----------



## holy

FringeDweller said:


> The rumble match is dead. It will never be half as good as it used to be.


It feels like the Mens Rumble match this year completely killed all hope for the future ones. I can't imagine myself getting excited for this match ever again.


----------



## Geert Wilders

That’s what happens when you release everyone.


----------



## SAMCRO

AJ getting tossed out by Madcap Moss was the most ridiculous bullshit i've ever seen, i think alot had him pegged as one of the top 3 favorites to win it, and a fucking jobber eliminates him out of nowhere.....At the very least AJ should've been in the final 3 with Lesnar and Drew.

And yeah no surprises at all, they didn't even try, they pulled Shane outta their ass and Bad Bunny, no legends, no huge surprises like Cody or someone from another company even with all the forbidden door rumors. Just a total fucking letdown, and when Lesnar's music hit i was like really? does Lesnar really need to win the Rumble to get the match with reigns? he couldn't just go to smackdown and demand it?


----------



## Error_404

First 30 minutes were dull and they made it worse by eliminating the person who was carrying the match by fuckin madcap moss. It kicked off after Drew entered, Bad bunny and RK Bro had their moments but the finish was flat.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

Forget it and move on trust me it's the lesser evil of two medicines.


----------



## Jbardo37

AJ thrown out by a jobber.
No Breakker, Walter or LA Knight.
Lesner winning which he didn’t need at all.
Shane getting a spot.

If I ever think about watching a wwe show again I really have to talk myself out of it, absolute trash.


----------



## Freelancer

The WM sign catching on fire was a sign of the dumpster fire that was coming.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Just the fact that everyone knew this Rumble was just building for Reigns vs Brock AGAIN made it the most underwhelming ever.


----------



## theboxingfan

It's still the Goat rumble.


----------



## CM Dunk05

Was just so predictable that Lesnar was going to win as soon as he lost his match. Didn’t like the way he was laughing and smiling after the match could have at least acted angry and intense whilst shouting saying something like “Roman I’m coming for you and Paul“. 

One problem having AEW around is that a lot of potential surprises are already signed to another promotion


----------



## hardcorewrasslin

What’s OP talking about? SHANE MCMAHON IS A WWE LEGEND AND FIRST BALLOT HOFer!!!!

at least that’s what the WWE propaganda machine wants you to believe lmao


----------



## Piers

Both Rumbles were bad and had part-timers win. This might be the worst rumble PPV we've ever had. Fuck Rousey.


----------



## Interceptor88

theboxingfan said:


> It's still the Goat rumble.


That thumbnail has more starpower on it than the entire WWE roster. That pretty much sums up everything.

This year's rumble was bad, but it wasn't the first shitty Rumble we've had. If people like Boogs, Moss and one or both Street Profits were substituted by legends or promising NXT people and other surprises (Just imagine: take Boogs, Moss and Angelo Dawkins and bring Kane, Bron Steiner and Corey Graves), I think the overall taste would've been way better.


----------



## FrankieDs316

It could of been better. If Brock was always suppose to be the winner, at least spice it up. I do think the women's match should of closed.


----------



## theboxingfan

Interceptor88 said:


> That thumbnail has more starpower on it than the entire WWE roster. That pretty much sums up everything.
> 
> This year's rumble was bad, but it wasn't the first shitty Rumble we've had. If people like Boogs, Moss and one or both Street Profits were substituted by legends of promising NXT people and other surprises (Just imagine: take Boogs, Moss and Angelo Dawkins and bring Kane, Bron Steiner and Corey Graves), I think the overall taste would've been way better.


More star power with Bobby Heenan's amazing commentary.


----------



## Darker

Yes, worst Royal Rumble ever, nothing really hapenned. At leat 2014 and 2015 were controversial and the crowd made those two rumbles entertaining, but this one had nothing interesting, the crowd was dead, even Lesnar winning was boring.


----------



## InexorableJourney

I thought the mens Rumble was very good, and the womens Rumble was great.


----------



## Accipiter

Most people who think 2015 was awful focus on the ending. This one was generic and awful throughout the entire event


----------



## ThomasRoss

I had extremely low expectations and was still very disappointed by it. WWE just keeps WWEing.


----------

